# "Can't read superblock"

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I have a laptop to which I attached a hard drive through the USB->IDE connector.

I added the necessary FS support, but when trying to mount the drive, Im getting "Can't read superblock".

Does this mean that the data is gone?  The drive has ReiserFS file system on it...

Does this error indicate that the drive was part of RAID array?

Here is the original problem.

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

do you have rootdelay= in the kernel line in grub.conf? numbers from 10 to 30 have been reported to be needed for usb boot drives.

boot a cd and run fsck on the drive.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Yesterday I tried to boot from Gentoo minimal CD and OpenSolaris installation CD.

They both failed to detect the drive.   :Sad: 

When I tried to install OS, it didn't recognize the drive at all.

I didn't run "dmesg" when booting Gentoo minimal, but I can try again....

When I boot the system, I see in dmesg that the drive is there:

```

IgorsGentooWork igor # dmesg | grep sda

[    8.209511] PM: Adding info for No Bus:sda

[    8.210962] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

```

The problem arises when I try to talk to it.

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

I would gain access to a working desktop, power off, detach the hard drives, replace with yours, power up, boot livecd, run

```
 fdisk -l
```

 if the drive shows up run 

```
fsck /dev/sda
```

 or 

```
fsck /dev/hda
```

. as indicated. If the drive shows up and checks out, suspect the enclosure or cable or laptop usb hardware. If not, a drive funeral. If data really critical perhaps a very expensive data recovery service.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

The switch on the drive is set to "Slave".

I can try to boot with the jumper set to "AutoDetect"...

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

set to "master" for my suggestion above and for most external enclosures with 3.5 inch drive.

check instructions for your enclosure. *Quote:*   

> The instructions that came with the drive enclosure say "Set up the 
> 
> jumper ID as "Master" mode according to the HDD jumper setting spec or 
> 
> "Single Master" mode for Western Digital model hard drive." 

 

does the drive appear in BIOS?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

I just connected the hard drive to the desktop with the "Cable Select".

I boot the Gentoo minimal CD and the hard drive as recognized and mounted successfully.

What do I do next?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

unmount it

run fsck on it

power down

remove drive

replace desktop drives

restore desktop to operation

install drive in enclosure jumpered as master (cable select if enclosure manual wants it)

connect enclosure to laptop

see if bios recognizes it

boot cd and see if it is recognized

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

This is a relevant part of dmesg:

```

[68621.183909] usb usb1: usb resume

[68621.183917] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

[68621.224079] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[68621.224104] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[68621.224108] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3: status 0501 change 0001

[68621.325088] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0008 evt 0000

[68621.325102] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[68621.376326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

[68621.376334] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[68621.427089] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[68621.478326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

[68621.478333] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[68621.542362] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[68621.543128] usb 1-3: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

[68621.543131] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0718

[68621.543135] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[68621.543139] usb 1-3: Product: USB Storage

[68621.543142] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 000000000033

[68621.543222] PM: Adding info for usb:1-3

[68621.543242] usb 1-3: uevent

[68621.543265] usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

[68621.543271] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[68621.543537] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[68621.543556] PM: Adding info for usb:1-3:1.0

[68621.543564] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

[68621.543590] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[68621.543598] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[68621.543602] usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

[68621.543712] usb-storage: -- associate_dev

[68621.543716] usb-storage: Vendor: 0x05e3, Product: 0x0718, Revision: 0x0041

[68621.543719] usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

[68621.543728] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

[68621.543730] usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

[68621.545176] scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[68621.545245] PM: Adding info for scsi:host0

[68621.545291] PM: Adding info for No Bus:host0

[68621.545404] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68621.546419] usb 1-3: uevent

[68621.546572] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ep_81

[68621.546586] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ep_02

[68621.546592] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[68621.546614] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ep_00

[68621.546621] usb-storage: device found at 3

[68621.546623] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[68621.548308] usb usb3: usb auto-resume

[68621.548314] usb usb3: wakeup_rh

[68621.580047] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

[68621.580168] usb usb4: usb auto-resume

[68621.580172] usb usb4: wakeup_rh

[68621.580182] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[68621.612043] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_resume

[68621.612120] usb usb5: usb auto-resume

[68621.612124] usb usb5: wakeup_rh

[68621.612132] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[68621.644044] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_resume

[68621.644703] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[68622.750053] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[68622.750080] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[68622.750105] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[68624.000201] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[68624.000210] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[68624.000214] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[68624.000232] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[68624.000235] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[68624.000238] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[68624.000254] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[68624.000257] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[68624.000260] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[68626.546071] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

[68626.546363] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

[68626.546426] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.546434] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.546437] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

[68626.546439] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

[68626.546448] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[68626.546452] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[68626.546604] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[68626.546606] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.546609] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[68626.546612] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

[68626.546729] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

[68626.546732] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.546734] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[68626.546736] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[68626.546739] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[68626.546852] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[68626.546854] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.546856] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[68626.546860] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

[68626.546864] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[68626.546868] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.546915] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB TO I DE/SATA Device   0041 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[68626.546955] PM: Adding info for scsi:target0:0:0

[68626.546998] PM: Adding info for scsi:0:0:0:0

[68626.548219] PM: Adding info for No Bus:0:0:0:0

[68626.548250] PM: Adding info for No Bus:0:0:0:0

[68626.548316] PM: Adding info for No Bus:sg0

[68626.548332] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[68626.548361] PM: Adding info for No Bus:0:0:0:0

[68626.548413] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.548590] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.548594] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

[68626.548597] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[68626.548602] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.550793] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.550802] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.550805] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

[68626.550808] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[68626.550812] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.550844] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.550849] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.550852] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

[68626.550854] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[68626.550857] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.550882] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.550887] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.550890] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

[68626.550892] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[68626.550895] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.550920] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.550924] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.550927] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

[68626.550930] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[68626.550933] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.550957] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.550961] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.550964] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

[68626.550967] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[68626.550970] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.550994] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.550999] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.551026] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

[68626.551029] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

[68626.551032] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.551043] usb-storage: device scan complete

[68626.560656] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.560665] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.560669] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

[68626.560672] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

[68626.560680] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[68626.560684] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[68626.560856] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[68626.560859] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.560861] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[68626.560863] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[68626.560866] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[68626.560974] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[68626.560976] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.560979] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[68626.560982] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x1

[68626.560986] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

[68626.560988] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

[68626.560993] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[68626.560997] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[68626.561223] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[68626.561225] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.561228] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[68626.561231] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

[68626.561618] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

[68626.561621] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.561623] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[68626.561626] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[68626.561629] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[68626.561775] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[68626.561778] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.561780] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[68626.561784] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x0

[68626.561787] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

[68626.561790] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

[68626.561796] usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

[68626.561800] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

[68626.561805] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.562678] PM: Adding info for No Bus:sda

[68626.563290] PM: Adding info for No Bus:8:0

[68626.563503] usb-storage: queuecommand called

[68626.563511] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

[68626.563514] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

[68626.563517] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

[68626.563525] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[68626.563529] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[68626.563600] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[68626.563602] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.563605] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[68626.563607] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[68626.563610] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[68626.563722] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[68626.563724] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.563726] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[68626.563730] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x1

[68626.563733] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

[68626.563736] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

[68626.563740] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

[68626.563744] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

[68626.563845] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[68626.563847] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.563850] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

[68626.563853] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

[68626.563971] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

[68626.563974] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.563976] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[68626.563979] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

[68626.563982] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

[68626.564221] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[68626.564224] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

[68626.564226] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

[68626.564230] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5 R 0 Stat 0x0

[68626.564233] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

[68626.564236] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

[68626.564241] usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

[68626.564245] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

[68626.564250] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

[68626.565050] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[68626.566518] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

[68626.566638] usb 1-3: uevent

[68626.568383] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

```

Any idea?

Thank you.

[/code]

----------

## DONAHUE

jumper setting is?

Manufacturer pciid id05e3 identifies the manufacturer as Cyberdoor; product pciid 0718 is not in the database.

To me it looks like the enclosure is not linux compatible, particularly if the drive passed fsck in the desktop. 

My dmesg for usb hard drive is very different, in particular "No Bus" never appears in mine.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

Are you saying that the bridge is not compatible with Linux, i.e. that there is no driver for it?

Besides, remember this is not a USB hard drive "per se".

The hard drive connects thru the USB->IDE/SCSI bridge.

And here is the lsusb output for reference:

```

IgorsGentooWork linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0718 Genesys Logic, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0535 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Thank you.

----------

